# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Easter rice cake-Torta di riso

## Angela

I make it all year now, but in the past it was a spring cake because that was when the chickens laid the most eggs.

Every region and probably ever household has its version. A lot of them don't use ricotta. This is ours from the Lunigiana. There's also a version from Carrara where the rice is on the bottom, and the custard on top. It's also delicious, sort of a combination of creme brule and rice custard. That has to be eaten with a fork or spoon whereas ours can be picked up. 

The proportions may seem off, with a lot of eggs, but don't change them or it won't turn out right.

First the pictures:







Mamma's torta di riso: This was adjusted for American ingredients at a time when it wasn't always easy to get Italian rice or other Italian ingredients. It's for a 13 1/2" x 15" glass pan. It's one of my most requested recipes.

10 eggs plus 2 yolks
3 lbs. fresh ricotta drained it it's wet 
1 1/2 cups sugar
4 tsp. lemon peel grated
1 tables plus 1 tsp flour
3 tsp vanilla extract
1 1/2 cups raw Uncle Ben's or other long grained rice
1 small can evaporated milk

Cook rice in slightly salted boiling water until al dente- Let cool completely
Put ricotta in a big bowl and stir till smooth
Mix four and sugar together
Add sugar and flour mixture together to the ricotta
Separate eggs
Beat all egg yolks, then add lemon zest and vanilla and stir
Add egg yolk mixture to ricotta and stir
Add cooked rice to the mixture and stir
Beat egg whites till peaks form
Fold in egg whites gently so air bubbles don't deflate. Don't over fold...you should still be able to see bits of meringue
Butter the pan and line with parchment paper then butter the parchment paper. If you like, sprinkle the paper with sugar
Bake in 350 degree pre-heated oven for one hour or until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out dry

It won't come out yellow like the picture because our eggs are so different. We cut it into little squares and then dust with powdered sugar.

Alla Carrarina

1 1/2 cups water
1/4 tsp salt plus a pinch
1/2 cup Arborio rice
Unsalted butter for the plan
1 tables four
7 eggs
1/ 1/4 cups sugar
grated zest of two lemons
1 tsp vanilla extract
2 cups milk at room temperature
1/4 cup brandy, rum, or liqueur-I usually use the brandy or sometimes Sambucca

Add the water and salt to a pan and bring to a boil 
Add the rice and stir. Cover and cook for twenty minutes or until al dente
Set drained rice aside to completely cool
Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. 
Butter a deep dish 9 inch pie pan and then dust with flour. Shake off the excess
Get a large bowl, and in it beat the eggs with the sugar then add the alcohol, zest, vanilla
Mix well then stir in the milk
With a wet spoon, pat the cooked rice into the bottom of the pan, then gently pour in the milk mixture (over the back of a spoon) so as not to raise the rice from the bottom
Bake for 50-60 minutes. 
You can then sprinkle with sugar and caramelize with your blow torch if you have one, or sprinkle with powdered sugar.

----------


## Salento

In CT they called Rice Pie. I like It.
*Buona Pasqua
Happy Easter*

----------

